# Trigger Point Dry Needling



## Jenny8675309 (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any information to share (for example codes to use and coverage)  about "Dry Needling" procedure? 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## dballard2004 (Feb 11, 2010)

Per CPT Assistant, September 2003, codes 20550 and 20551 should not be used for "dry needling."  You should report 20999 (Unlisted musculoskeletal procedure) instead.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree...


----------

